# First Electric car in Pakistan - Suzuki Alto BEV



## frk2 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am almost done building my very first (and pakistan's very first) electric car. This is a Suzuki Mehran (Locally assembled version of the Suzuki Alto). This is a very popular compact car here and provides excellent space and is super light (<350kg without the engine, tank , radiator etc.)

This is a 72V setup using the following:
1. Curtis 1209B Controller
2. 12v x 6 Lead Acid Batteries (somewhat deep cycle)
3. Zivian Charger
4. ADC 8" Motor

Is this overkill for this size of car? I just tried the car out for the first time yesterday and it has amazing torque. 

Im really curious to what range I'll get - the batteries have cost me around $300 locally. Really wonder how much juice they've got!!

I have left the clutch/flywheel assembly in there. I designed a adaptor plate made out of die cast aluminum to mate the Suzuki's original gear with the motor. Fits perfectly without any vibration.

Check the attached pics out. 

Question: Whats the simplest way of installing a air conditioner? Can I buy all electric small aircons or should I use the Suzuki's original compressor and attach a 1hp motor to it. Where can I get a 1 hp motor from? (if you can name a appliance that has something like this maybe I can get one from a junkyard / spare parts shop). I dont wish to import a 1hp motor now


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

frk2 said:


> I am almost done building my very first (and pakistan's very first) electric car. This is a Suzuki Mehran (Locally assembled version of the Suzuki Alto). This is a very popular compact car here and provides excellent space and is super light (<350kg without the engine, tank , radiator etc.)
> 
> This is a 72V setup using the following:
> 1. Curtis 1209B Controller
> ...


Good for you man, that's awesome. Any issues to license it? I don't know the car model, but at that weight it should go just fine.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

That's a great little car you have there, and good on you for making the first.
What year is the car?
I think you probably have plenty of motor if it is the car I am thinking of.

If you must have aircon then you could use the motor from an electric bike to drive the exsting compressor. Just remove the elctric clutch from it as it won't be needed. Some are only 200w but there are bigger ones that will over 1hp. I don't know if you can find scrap ones over there.

I have heard of people using a fan blowing over a bucket of ice as cheap and simple aircon.


----------



## vpoppv (Jul 27, 2009)

That is a VERY nice car!!! Excellent job! Does the Mehran weigh more than the Cultus? It looks like it might be heavier with four doors. I'm currently converting a Geo Metro; I am extremely jealous that in your country they are still making the Cultus, which is pretty much the same car!!!


----------



## frk2 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dude the cultus is like a class above this car. This is the bottom of the barrel, cheapest car ever produced (in the world i think). This is a 1991 Mehran which I picked up for nothing since it had a busted engine. 

The cultus is like 1.5 times the weight and size. This thing is TINY. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mehran_800

three somewhat strong men can easily lift this car!!!! (thats how we were moving it around in the machine shop - we are hardcore here!  )


----------



## frk2 (Jan 2, 2009)

@DIYGuy: Licensing? Are you kidding me  There are little laws in this country that are enforced. I have a EV and a wind turbine on my house smack in the middle of a residential area. I live like 5 minutes from the beach so the wind really spins that turbine around. The idea is I'm gonna use the turbine to charge my EV. Gasoline is too damn expensive!!!

So no, no licensing issues. I can even build a fiber glass body on it (which I am thinking of) - even then I wont have any safety issues. 15 years ago there were a lot of laws against what cars you can operate but gladly the government decided that there are lot of MUCH biggers issues at hand (like bombs falling on people) that must be taken care of before car safety regulations.


----------



## frk2 (Jan 2, 2009)

Woodsmith said:


> That's a great little car you have there, and good on you for making the first.
> What year is the car?
> I think you probably have plenty of motor if it is the car I am thinking of.
> 
> ...


I heard the airconditioners used in these cars are like 5-6kw or something (5 tonnes). Is this true? How will a 1kw motor turn such a thing?


----------



## frk2 (Jan 2, 2009)

Woodsmith said:


> That's a great little car you have there, and good on you for making the first.
> What year is the car?
> I think you probably have plenty of motor if it is the car I am thinking of.
> 
> ...


So the electric bike 1kw motor can be wired directly? I can remove the clutch or simply activate it with the same button. But you think the 1kw motor is enough to turn the onboard aircon compressor?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

frk2 said:


> I heard the airconditioners used in these cars are like 5-6kw or something (5 tonnes). Is this true? How will a 1kw motor turn such a thing?


I don't know, I just took from your first post that you were looking for a 1hp motor. I don't know how much power an aircon pump needs.


frk2 said:


> Question: Whats the simplest way of installing a air conditioner? Can I buy all electric small aircons or should I use the Suzuki's original compressor and attach a 1hp motor to it. Where can I get a 1 hp motor from? (if you can name a appliance that has something like this maybe I can get one from a junkyard / spare parts shop). I dont wish to import a 1hp motor now


----------



## anand.ssukhi (Jul 23, 2009)

Iam into making an hybrid alto.
please tell me what was ur motor ratings. i.e power, torque, rpm.
what were the current rating of battery u used and what range and max speed u got.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

20 miles maybe with a 72 volt system. Should be good acceleration in town. 72 Volts is minimum and it's not overkill. If you only need an in town vehicle then it should be great. 

Pete


----------



## frk2 (Jan 2, 2009)

well i can easily pull around 60-70km with my batteries. I think around 80km takes them down to 80% DOD. Acceleration is pathetic with my 6kw 6.7" ADC motor and Curtis 1209B 300A controller. Acceleration is only good if im pushing 200A ALL the time - its bearable then. I would say dont even think of anything below 96V- I dont think the smaller car is posing a huge advantage since at 72V the torque curve is really narrow and for any reasonable power you need to draw a lot of amps.


----------



## anand.ssukhi (Jul 23, 2009)

frk2 said:


> well i can easily pull around 60-70km with my batteries. I think around 80km takes them down to 80% DOD. Acceleration is pathetic with my 6kw 6.7" ADC motor and Curtis 1209B 300A controller. Acceleration is only good if im pushing 200A ALL the time - its bearable then. I would say dont even think of anything below 96V- I dont think the smaller car is posing a huge advantage since at 72V the torque curve is really narrow and for any reasonable power you need to draw a lot of amps.


I have already got the motor i am posting the pic of specification
do youthink it would be sufficient for pulling a suzuki 800. I would also be having an 150 cc engine but that would come into action once speed crosses 40 Kmph


----------



## frk2 (Jan 2, 2009)

Cant read anything! If you can simply post:

Rated KW
Voltage

I also see it says Amps -probably Max amps. can you type that as well?


----------



## qna70 (Sep 28, 2011)

frk2 said:


> I am almost done building my very first (and pakistan's very first) electric car. This is a Suzuki Mehran (Locally assembled version of the Suzuki Alto). This is a very popular compact car here and provides excellent space and is super light (<350kg without the engine, tank , radiator etc.)
> 
> This is a 72V setup using the following:
> 1. Curtis 1209B Controller
> ...


Dear Sir,

I want to know that may I convert my motorcycle to this technology. and there is not much electricity to produce this type of vehicles in future what measures do you suggest or is this car has self generation of electricity.

Thanks & Regards,

M. Adnan Shakil


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I'm not sure about the Curtis 1209B Controller, but the motor should be good for a higher voltage system. That should be of great help.

Man. you guys are good. Miz


----------

